# NCAR Riders Beware



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Because of a recent bike/bike accident, Boulder police are setting up speed traps on upper Table Mesa Drive. They are enforcing the 25 MPH speed limit for bikes as well as cars coming down off of NCAR. I know that I have reached 45 mph entering the neighborhood.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

Perhaps you could describe the accident briefly...


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Actually*

There's a letter to the editor today in the Daily Camera: 

_Last week my adult son, while riding his bicycle on Table Mesa Drive, was struck from behind by another citizen on his bicycle flying down UCAR hill. While his 6-year-old son watched in horror, Patrick Carrigan was knocked unconscious, three ribs were broken and he was bleeding on the roadway. The offending biker was likewise hurt and his bike broke in two pieces on impact. Patrick suffered not only broken ribs, but a concussion, severe abrasions requiring plastic surgery and an four-day stay in the hospital.

This hill coming down from NCAR requires special attention from the city before a fatality is reported. The speed indicator posted at the top of Vassar Drive does not serve as a warning but as a challenge for the numerous bikers who speed down the hill, a reward they feel they have earned after achieving the top of the mesa. Almost immediately they encounter a planted median that obscures their vision and makes it impossible to divert their direction. The planters on Table Mesa Drive are a real hazard, as it is difficult to see around the elevated plantings as one makes turns into side streets. The city should take immediate steps to place a speed bump at the bottom of the UCAR hill, remove or redesign the planters and have tickets given to speeding bikers.

This was a serious accident that affected many people in the Table Mesa neighborhood and the legal community of Boulder, but there was not one word about the incident in our local paper. The medical and police resources were there, stays in hospital were required, days lost from work, families traumatized and a general feeling of outrage in South Boulder that the city does not see this as a serious problem. Well it is and it is going to get worse unless something is done to permanently slow down all drivers as they come down the hill from NCAR.

BEVERLY CARRIGAN
Boulder_

I'm pretty sure this is the "Boulder Carrigans" - The father was a judge, the sister was a judge, the brother is a CU Regent, and Patrick is a lawyer.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

It would be interesting to know how the accident happened. Struck from behind? Doesn't necessarily mean it was the fault of the overtaking rider... the rider in front could have moved (or stopped) unexpectedly. Hmmmm.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Accident Report*

Based on what was said in the letter to the editor, I'm sure there was an accident report. That said, *I* am not trying to affix blame, but just give everyone a heads up. 

I hope everyone recovers.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

PDex said:


> Based on what was said in the letter to the editor, I'm sure there was an accident report. That said, *I* am not trying to affix blame, but just give everyone a heads up.
> 
> I hope everyone recovers.



No, no. I didn't mean for it to sound like I thought you were affixing blame... but the letter to the editor certainly suggested it, which tweaked my curiosity is all.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

jtolleson said:


> No, no. I didn't mean for it to sound like I thought you were affixing blame... but the letter to the editor certainly suggested it, which tweaked my curiosity is all.


NCAR is such a short, stupid climb anyway...much better climbs to be had in Boulder. I once lost my chain coming down it on a cruiser bike and had to ride it out at about 50mph...hoping to hell nobody pulled out in front of me. By the time I got to King Soopers I'd slowed enough to be able to Flintstone it...


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*No worries*

I re-read my response and it comes off as unnecessarily defensive and it was not intended that way. No worries at all. It would be interesting to see what the accident report said. I talked with some friends that live close to where he was hit and apparently he was moving, albeit slowly near the western-most traffic island. 

Back in 1990, I was on the neighborhood group that requested some kind speed control on upper Table Mesa Drive. There were a few options put on the table (pun intended), but the city (DON'T GET ME STARTED BJ!!   ) steered the solution in favor of these islands in the middle of the road. The islands now have thick vegetation growing and can obscure visual corridors. There was a serious bike/car accident earlier in the year. 

The hill does have some issues. On the positive side, it is a solid 6% grade (on average) and the length lends itself to long hill repeats. I do "roller coasters" - start at Lehigh and Table Mesa, go up to NCAR, turnaround and recover and then go up Lehigh to Shanahan Ridge. Turnaround, recover, and repeat.

On the negative side is: the traffic, Bear Creek Elementary, the traffic islands, and people who don't pay attention (both cyclists and cars). I am not sure what the fallout will be from this, but when the lawyers get involved (and it looks like they are based on the familial pedigree), things get changed. 

(No offense on the lawyer thing, Counselor).


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

It's nice to see Boulder PD has time to tend to the ultra rich residents instead of investigating unsolved murders/sexual assaults.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

How is the Jonbenet Ramsey investigation going anyhow?


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> NCAR is such a short, stupid climb anyway...much better climbs to be had in Boulder. I once lost my chain coming down it on a cruiser bike and had to ride it out at about 50mph...hoping to hell nobody pulled out in front of me. By the time I got to King Soopers I'd slowed enough to be able to Flintstone it...


It's good for intervals, nice short climb.


----------



## jtetc (Sep 8, 2021)

MikeBiker said:


> How is the Jonbenet Ramsey investigation going anyhow?


BDI


----------

